# LOOK my New Journal



## I'm Trying (Jul 23, 2004)

Well after a lon layoff from any serious journal inputing I decided to go back at it (Just for you Gary!!  ) Anyways, I haven't been able to do what I've been wanting to do lately due to a bad right rotator cuff. I pretty much have it back to normal other then some slight soreness on occasion.

I'm 27yo about 6'0 tall and 185lbs. I'll post my body fat possibly on Monday or Tuesday, I'm awaiting my bodyfat calipers to arrive in the mail. If I were to guess I would say between 16%-18% mostly belly fat. 
My Training split is as follows...
Sunday- Legs
Monday-Chest/Back
Tuesday- Bi's and Tri's 
Wed.- No Workout (Softball!!)
Thursday-Shoulders
Friday-SOFTBALL!!
Saturday- OFF.
I also mix in on my workout days about 30-40 min. in my backyard hitting off a batting tee at a continuous rate.

My Supplement intake...
2000mg a day Vit. C
800 iu Vit E
800 mg Calcium
1 Serving Labrada's Liq. MultiVit.
Glutamine
V-12 (will discontinue when I run out)
Syntrax Nitrous(will discontinue when I run out)
Joint Care
BCCA's (Beverly Internation Mass Amino)

I'll update when I change anything up. My goal is to get down on body fat. When softball is over then its time for the bulking cycle!!!  
I welcome all advice so if you have any recommendations please feel free to holla'. I won't start to list my workouts until Sunday which will begin the workout week. 
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome back !! 
Hope everyting works out great for you and you stay injury free !


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Best of luck IT, good to see you back at it again!  


btw, nice sig!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Best of luck IT, good to see you back at it again!
> 
> 
> btw, nice sig!



Finally noticed that huh?? I've posted a couple of times in your journal with that sig. But I think it was when you were busy with the camp thing. When that smilie came up I thought that is Atherjen all the way!  

Thanks Gary and Jen!! I need all the help I can get!! Please feel free to check back often!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2004)

Good luck on your new effort IT.  Start out slow and take it easy on that rotator cuff!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

Good luck bro!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks JD and MonStar!! I've been taking it slow right now. Starting next week I'm going to push myself a little more.
Thanks!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Thanks JD and MonStar!! I've been taking it slow right now. Starting next week I'm going to push myself a little more.
> Thanks!!



Don't push to hard, otherwise you will be to sore to play softball.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Good to see ya back, IT.  Good luck.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Sup man, welcome back!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 25, 2004)

*7-25-04...*

Legs and ABS

Let me start this off like this. I won't be doing squats until the off season for softball with fears of blowing out my knees. With that being said here is my workout for today...

Stiff Leg Deadlift
115x10 135x10 145x10 165x8

Leg Extentions
100x10 125x10 140x10 150x10

Leg Curls
45x10 55x10 60x10 70x6(MF)

Calf Raises w/ Dumbells
30x15 40x15 40x15 55x11(MF)

ABS

Reverse Crunch
3 sets 15

Cable Crunch
50x15 60x15 60x15

Pretty good workout overall. I forgot to add in my opening post that I workout at home and I don't go to the gym. Also forgot to add ZMA as a supplement that I'm using. Please feel free to critique my workout.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

nice wo Matthew !  And the (MF) stands for ?  I have my guess but thought I'd check .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 25, 2004)

MF= Muscle Failure
Thx!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> MF= Muscle Failure
> Thx!!


I was close


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was close


What did you think it was??


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What did you think it was??


Mother F*#K which is a possible response after going to muscle failure


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

True


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

*7-26-04...*

Chest/Back...
Flat Barbell Bench Press
115x10 135x10 155x10 170x5

Incline Barbell Bench
115x8 125x8 135x8 145x6

Incline Flyes
25x10 30x10 30x10

T-Bar Row
95x10 125x8 115x10 135x7

DB Row
25x10 30x10 40x10 50x10

Pull Downs
50x10 60x10 70x10 80x10

Bench exercises not really impressive but this is the first time in a long time I did barbell exercises for bench. Wanted to take it really easy. Had slight soreness in my right shoulder but not too bad. We'll see how I feel when I wake up tomorrow afternoon. Please feel free to critique!
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you do cuff exercises on a regular basis?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been doing only db incline and flat lately but really no shoulder workouts. The max on the db's were 55x10. My shoulder is still kinda weak to do heavier flye exercises though.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

No.. I mean cuff exercises.  All you would need is 10-15lbs max.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

No. Do you have any examples??


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

no cuff exercises!  ack!

 theyre a _must_ after an injury like yours.  actually, theyre a must for everyone regardless of injury... but most people dont do them untill theyre injured (like me).

 check this out:

http://familydoctor.org/265.xml


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Lemme look for some 

EDIT: Mono's got it covered.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> no cuff exercises!  ack!
> 
> theyre a _must_ after an injury like yours.  actually, theyre a must for everyone regardless of injury... but most people dont do them untill theyre injured (like me).
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Mono. You hurt your rotator cuff too?? Sorry I've been bad going into journals lately. You think I should just do these for now instead of shoulder workouts??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I would do those 3-5 times a week...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Id do _light_ cuff work twice a week maybe.  That area of the shoulder gets very little blood, so it can take a *long* time for things to heal. You can do shoulder work, but keep it light and keep form stricter than you ever have before. The tendons holding the shoulder together are just so damn fragile. 

 And yeah, i got a little pain in my cuff... its just some tendonitis/bursitis, not an actual tear, but it kept me out of any movements that stress the cuff for about a week and a half. It's still a little tender, and i had to go really light for chest today.

  Anyway, just be careful... the faster it heals the faster you can pack on the beef. 


 EDIT: or 3-5 times a week, whatever works for you


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

Cool thanks guys!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

Just to be safe i would do them EXACTLY 4 times a week   J/K

I use to do those for a longtime after my rotator surgery. Will make a difference.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool thanks Gary!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Mother F*#K which is a possible response after going to muscle failure


 


I've gotten paranoid about the cuffs just from reading everyone else's experiences.  I warm up cuffs first thing before chest/delts.  Can't be too careful ya know?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 28, 2004)

No workout Tuesday. Will move tuesday's workout to thursday. Tonight is Softball so CARDIO DAY .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2004)

*7/29/04...*

Bi's, Tri's and forearms...

Cambered bar Curls
65x10 75x10 80x10 85x7

Preacher DB Curls
15x10 20x10 25x10

Hammer Curls
20x10 25x10 30x9

Rope Pressdown
40x10 50x10 60x10

V-Bar Pressdown
50x10 55x10 65x8

Barbell Wrist Curl
50x15 55x15 60x15

Reverse wrist Curl
50x15 55x15 60x15

Workout was o.k. I was tired going into the workout. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I think your getting too many reps at light weights.  I think I told you this before


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2004)

Jake,
Refresh my memory on what reps I should do please


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Im just saying, start out with a warmup and then jump up in weight.  Dont dilly dally around   Here is what you did:
*Preacher DB Curls
15x10 20x10 25x10*

Why not use 15 to warmup, then jump straight to 25-30.  I try to stay in the 6-9 rep range(6-7 mostly).  If you get 25-30 for 9 reps, then up the weight next set.  Do it with each exercise, understand?  Just a suggestion


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

I agree.  never waste energy on light weight.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2004)

So do 10 reps for warmup then and jump to the higher weight for less reps then correct??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

like instead of pyramiding the weight up with a constant rep scheme on preacher curls warm up say 15/15 reps and then boom you are in....go for 25/10x3.  try and bang out all 10 reps with your heaviest weight for all three sets.  More work is being accomplished that way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Correctamoondo.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> like instead of pyramiding the weight up with a constant rep scheme on preacher curls warm up say 15/15 reps and then boom you are in....go for 25/10x3.  try and bang out all 10 reps with your heaviest weight for all three sets.  More work is being accomplished that way.



So do for instance 25lbs for 10 reps for 3 sets?? Am I understanding this right??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

yup


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 2, 2004)

Just to let y'all know I'm not lagging at all. I kinda took the week off from heavy lifting. I have family visiting for the week. All I'm doing are cuff exercises (thanks Monolith!) and abs. Will get back to the major Sh!t next week.   Still playing softball though!!  
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2004)

*8-9-04...*

Chest workout....

Flat Bench
bar x 10 warm up 115x5 135x5 175x7 175x7 185x3

Incline Bench
115x5 125x5 150x8 150x5

Incline Flyes
20x10 25x10 30x10 40x10


What a sh!tty workout!! First of all I had crap for energy. It was about 105 degrees in my garage even with the fan on, thus no back workout. Oh well no more excuses    Please feel free to critique. 
Hey P-Funk... 
How was the set setup??
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Chest workout....
> 
> Flat Bench
> bar x 10 warm up 115x5 135x5 175x7 175x7 185x3
> ...


Wow  !  What time of day you working out ? I think I'd change to an earlie or later time when it is cooler if possible . Or have a water hose handy !


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I work a weirdo schedule (graveyard) so this time I workout is my morning.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Open the damn garage door!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah I should open it up about 1/4 of the way. Get some air circulating in there. That would be the smart thing to do huh.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Open it the whole damn way!  Geez, whats the big deal?  You workin out in the nude?


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you watching me Mono??


























Just Kidding


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

> Hey P-Funk...
> How was the set setup??
> Thanks!!




Me like.  But on the incline bench presses you shouldn't have wasted energy on light weights like 115 and 125 for 5 reps each.  You shoud have gone right to 150 for 4 working sets.  Incline flyes too.  Go rigth to the 40s.  Just take your heaviest weight and do reps until you are about 2-3 reps from failure. Stop the set and then try and get he same number of reps of each set.  So like instead of pyramiding up to 40 x 10 you could just try and do 40/8x4.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 16, 2004)

*8-16-04...*

Chest

Flat Bench
115x5
135x5
175x6
175x5
175x6

Incline Bench
150x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

Incline Flyes
40x10x4


This workout Fcking sucked!! I felt so weak!   I did change my hand position in bench though more shoulder width apart compared to wider. Well feel free to give advice and critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2004)

*8-17-04...*

Biceps/Forearms
Cambered Curls
35x10 85x8x3

Preacher DB Curl
35x8x3

Hammer Curls
35x8x3

Wrist Curls
55x15 65x15x2

Forearm Curls
65x15x3

Workout was OK. Was pressed for time so I didn't get my Triceps workout in. I'll do that tomorrow since it is my sort of off day. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

Lookin' good.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks P.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Your welcome


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your welcome



HAHAHA


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Dont roll your eyes at me damnit!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2004)

*8/18/04...*

Triceps...

Finished up my workout from Tuesday...

Overhead 2 hand extension
30x10wu 40x10x3

V-Bar
50x8 50x8 60x7

Rope Pressdown
50x8x3

Short workout. Went ok. Would've been better if I was able to do yesterday. Also did 20 min of Batting practice in the backyard. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

Workouts looking good IT!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Triceps...
> 
> Finished up my workout from Tuesday...
> 
> ...


Keep your eye on the ball and step into it. other than that your doing great !


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks JD and Gary!!


----------

